# mem v0.5, a 3BLD mem/commutator training app with timer



## Angel Lim (Jun 10, 2014)

Originally posted in Blindfolded Cubing, but then realized there's in a Software Area as well.

Basically an open-source program for BLDers that can generate scrambles with any combination of flipped edges, twisted corners, parity, and your choice of one "forced" edge or corner comm on demand. Also can force metrics (i.e., 12 edge targets) by searching for them.

Written in java. 
You can read about it more in my README, here:

https://github.com/limabeans/mem

Opinions, suggestions, etc.?
Thanks.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 10, 2014)

Angel Lim said:


> suggestions



Compile to Javascript.


----------

